# Cecelia Had Triplets...Finally!!!



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Well of course she had her babies while I was out calving heifers...doggonit....but they are healthy and alive! Boy and Two Girls.....Aren't they cuties???
There Daddy was Alpine/Boer Cross and Momma is Boer.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!! They look great


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So cute! Congrats x3 :leap:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The coloring on them is really neat! Congrats!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG so freaking cute! Can't wait to see pics once they are all dry & fluffy!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great to have good news


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Spectacular! Congrats!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see what they look like in a couple days! Those colors look really cool! 
Glad everything went well


----------

